
Google Used Tiny Cameras to Street View the World’s Largest Model Railway - PLenz
http://gizmodo.com/google-used-tiny-cameras-to-street-view-the-world-s-lar-1752677874
======
PLenz
This seems as good a place as any for a HN model railroader roll call.

